# DUMB question on ABS



## sarsourus (Apr 8, 2005)

hey racers,

ihave a dumb but weird question. when i bought my 05 spec, i never ordered extra options but it came with sunrooof leather steering so and so. now i never wanted ABS because somehow i like the screetching of tires when u slam the brakes. but when i took it and slammed the brakes i didn't hear and screetches, i tried it twice and nothing at all. i am thinking it had ABS but i heard ABS will be on for sure when u have side air bags, but i have no side air bags.
so my questions is, can i have ABS on without SIDE airbags? because i heard the $600 option comes both side airbags with ABS, is it possibly only ABS was installe don my car ? how can i tell besides trying to slam the brakes?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you have ABS, then when you go to turn the car on you will see an ABS light. Cars not equipped with ABS do not have this light. If you do not have ABS and cannot lock your wheels, then something is *very* wrong. Mind you, tyres do not always screech when locked up. If you were locking the wheels, you should without a doubt be able to feel it.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

try looking at your build sheet from the dealer if you bought the car new. all options, standard or special, will be listed on it. also, you can take your vin # to the dealer and have them print you out a sheet for your car.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

sarsourus said:


> i like the screetching of tires when u slam the brakes


Why? That's the first sign of a driver who cannot brake properly. And you like this? Hopefully your tires aren't screeching when you really need to stop and that it's just that you just like moderate stunt driving. If not, it's time to go to a driving school before you kill yourself and the people in the car in front of you.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

did u feel a pulse on the brake pedal when you stomped it??
if you did then that is probably the abs


----------



## sarsourus (Apr 8, 2005)

nah there is no abs, but what's good is that at the same time it ain't easy to screetch the tires. when i brake suddenly, i slam the brakes but then begin to take my foot back preventing screetches, if i see i am still to close and may hit the car i raise the handbrake ...it helped me through 4 near accidents.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

sarsourus said:


> nah there is no abs, but what's good is that at the same time it ain't easy to screetch the tires. when i brake suddenly, i slam the brakes but then begin to take my foot back preventing screetches, if i see i am still to close and may hit the car i raise the handbrake ...it helped me through 4 near accidents.


To my understanding, the stock brakes were never a problem. It was the Brembos that were hard to modulate.


----------

